# Help identify this diverter please!



## amaris (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, thanks in advance for the help. We've been struggling to locate the maker of this. No markings on it anywhere. Top is a 3 ways shower diverter, bottom is temp. 
We've tried all the local suppliers and no one knows. 
Thanks!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wait for it , wait for it


----------



## amaris (Nov 4, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> Wait for it , wait for it


Oh boy, does this mean I'm going to be waiting a long time to figure this out?


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Omg i totally know what it is


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh my it is an unintroduced newbie shower diverter...

I hate seeing those...


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Please disregard the non-gentlemanly behavior of my colleagues. The make of your shower body is:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

amaris said:


> Hi, thanks in advance for the help. We've been struggling to locate the maker of this. No markings on it anywhere. Top is a 3 ways shower diverter, bottom is temp.
> We've tried all the local suppliers and no one knows.
> Thanks!


Hey, I noticed in your intro that you're a plumber. I'm guessing a commercial guy, right? Most residential guys would know this faucet easily. Sorry about the dickhead answers so far, but you can appreciate us not wanting to give information to DIY'ers. Anywho, what kind of projects have ya worked on? I'm asking only because I know yer answer will shut up the wise guys. I really & honestly know what faucet this is. I just wanna make sure yer a straight shooter. You understand.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> Please disregard the non-gentlemanly behavior of my colleagues. The make of your shower body is:


Stop lying dude!!!! That actually means "the Mets suck"! Stop trying to confuse a "fellow plumber". ;-) ;-)


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

oh my... to be continue:whistling2:


----------



## amaris (Nov 4, 2015)

mccmech said:


> Hey, I noticed in your intro that you're a plumber. I'm guessing a commercial guy, right? Most residential guys would know this faucet easily. Sorry about the dickhead answers so far, but you can appreciate us not wanting to give information to DIY'ers. Anywho, what kind of projects have ya worked on? I'm asking only because I know yer answer will shut up the wise guys. I really & honestly know what faucet this is. I just wanna make sure yer a straight shooter. You understand.


Hi mccmech, 

Thanks for being straight forward with me. I had to put I'm a plumber so I can get access. I didn't think the DIY forum would have the same knowledge base that this forum does. So yes, I'm not a plumber but I've done a bunch of plumbing work with my licensed plumber. Running pex, installing a few iboxes, some rough ins, all vents, and all the final fittings. Lots of things he doesn't want to do anymore, especially when it comes to crawling around under the houses. 

So this issue I'm having has been with 4 different guys in the LA area, all residential too and the only guy that said he knows who makes it is on vacation and didn't pass along any info to the owner of the company so we could deal with it. So now I'm going on 2 months of a dripping shower and running out of patience and want to help these guys solve it so we can move on. There's family visiting next week and I'm tired of hearing the nagging!

I'm happy to put you in touch with the company if you don't want to deal with me. I just don't want to send them on a wild goose chase as I'm sure you can imagine.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh god... 

Ordinarily I hate how you guys ridicule DIY'ers, 

But let this guy have it!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

amaris said:


> Hi mccmech,
> 
> Thanks for being straight forward with me. I had to put I'm a plumber so I can get access. I didn't think the DIY forum would have the same knowledge base that this forum does. So yes, I'm not a plumber but I've done a bunch of plumbing work with my licensed plumber. Running pex, installing a few iboxes, some rough ins, all vents, and all the final fittings. Lots of things he doesn't want to do anymore, especially when it comes to crawling around under the houses.
> 
> ...


Well, unlike my cohorts, who would bristle at your deceit, I appreciate you fessing up to your ruse. That said, the faucet you have is an on-line specialty item. The manufacturer is Henway. Go online to what's a henway.com & it will link you right to the parts catalog for that faucet. I wish you much luck with your project!👍👍


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

mccmech said:


> Well, unlike my cohorts, who would bristle at your deceit, I appreciate you fessing up to your ruse. That said, the faucet you have is an on-line specialty item. The manufacturer is Henway. Go online to what's a henway.com & it will link you right to the parts catalog for that faucet. I wish you much luck with your project!👍👍


Don't trust this guy, he's an Eagles fan.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Don't trust this guy, he's an Eagles fan.


Hater! ;-)


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Amaris, what info I will tell you is that to get to the part to replace, you will need a 3/8" drill bit and drill out that red button. There's a screw under that. Remove the cartridge and then we can identify it. Don't worry, the new part has a new red button.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

amaris said:


> Hi mccmech,
> 
> Thanks for being straight forward with me. I had to put I'm a plumber so I can get access. I didn't think the DIY forum would have the same knowledge base that this forum does. So yes, I'm not a plumber but I've done a bunch of plumbing work with my licensed plumber. Running pex, installing a few iboxes, some rough ins, all vents, and all the final fittings. Lots of things he doesn't want to do anymore, especially when it comes to crawling around under the houses.
> 
> ...



so, you are an unlicensed, half assed, handi-hack. and your company probably bills you out at full rate. shame on you and your boss.:stupid:


----------



## amaris (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Chonkie,
Thanks for the info. One of the guys pulled the cartridge, sent a few pics off to his normal suppliers and no one knew which one it is. This is the guy who is now out of touch so I don't even have those.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think it's one of those valves made by a company that made a different stem for every faucet and they are all out of stock with a 3-4 week back order...

He's probably got it ordered and is on vacation waiting for it to come in...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

amaris said:


> Hi Chonkie,
> Thanks for the info. One of the guys pulled the cartridge, sent a few pics off to his normal suppliers and no one knew which one it is. This is the guy who is now out of touch so I don't even have those.


Go back and redrill it out and post pics. And if it isn't a 3/8" bit, take a 5/16" bit too.


----------



## amaris (Nov 4, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> so, you are an unlicensed, half assed, handi-hack. and your company probably bills you out at full rate. shame on you and your boss.:stupid:



Hey Schmitz, it's my own house so I can do whatever the F I want. I'm far from a hack and way more skilled than more than one contractor I've met with who couldn't pass some basic jobs. I just finished building an addition to my house, above code, permitted and inspected, so please don't judge me without knowing me just because I don't have a license. 

Were you born with a contractor's license? We all start somewhere.


----------



## amaris (Nov 4, 2015)

mccmech said:


> Well, unlike my cohorts, who would bristle at your deceit, I appreciate you fessing up to your ruse. That said, the faucet you have is an on-line specialty item. The manufacturer is Henway. Go online to what's a henway.com & it will link you right to the parts catalog for that faucet. I wish you much luck with your project!👍👍



Seriously I'm not sure why everyone is so uptight. I posted on the DIY blog and of course I'm getting half-assed answers, which is what I expected. So I thought going to the community of people that actually know what they're talking about would be the best bet. 

I'm trying to help out my plumber since they can't figure it out either after 2 months. So for those that are haters because I'm trying to help them out, kiss my ass. 

And mmmech, thanks, since this is the response you're looking for, here it is: "what's a henway?".


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

amaris said:


> Hey We all start somewhere.


 













And we all end somewhere. You end here cowboy...:cowboy:


----------

